# Wind energy company pleads guilty to eagle deaths



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

If I remember correctly eagles dyeing or being killed by eating ducks that had been shot with lead shot was the main reason the government made up the non tox rule. Although technology has come a long way with steel I still wonder how many birds fly off to die a slow death later.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ompany-pleads-guilty-to-eagle-deaths/3681687/


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ha............ wind farms locations were sold to the leasors partially on the idea of multi use. Meaning that the property owner could still farm or even let the property revert to it's natural state. Apparently that will no longer be true. Unless they are built on solid rock it is unlikely you will eliminate bird deaths. It also puts them in a damned if you do damned if you don't situation. Energy companies are mandated to have them but are fined if they kill birds????????????????????


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The dam in Little Falls MN has to pay the DNR a fee for the fish they kill. Regardless the chopped fish is good feed for the fish downstream. With that being said there is no free lunch. If you play with the bull you will get the horns. If you fly by the blades eventually one will hit you. So with our insatiable need for electricity we will need to kill a few birds and some fish. Just thank god we do not live in China. At least our coal is "cleaner".

Sarcasm

EPA version of coal

We all know coal if evil it will break into your house at night wreck up the place, empty your banking accounts, eat your food, teach your dog bad habits and your bird curse words.

End sarcasm.

Staring at Chuck Norris for extended periods of time without proper eye protection will cause blindness, and possibly foot sized bruises on the face.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

People your are right. We have the cleanest burning coal tech going. This administration has been hot on the trail of killing the coal industry using the epa for that purpose. The coal miners have been layed off by the 1000'S and coal fired plants have been shutting down on a regular basis. We need to be better stewards of the land but not at the cost of killing our economy an making the U.S. a third world country. I don't think with the bunch of lifelong politicians we have now that we may not have a good chance of coming out of this anytime soon. Ok. I'm off my soapbox.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think Obama and his administration could do all the stupid things they do by accident. These people are trying to destroy the economy. Sure sure sounds nuts even to me, but there is no other explanation for some of these things. I think he is following the plans of Saul Alinsky, drive the economy into the dirt and offer full socialism as the only way out.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

We are fighting the coal issue too. It's pretty obvious politicians are trying to drive it into the ground (no pun intended) because every time the coal companies comply with the regulations (at enormous cost) the government devises new ones to put them back at square one.

There is no such thing as "clean" energy........ Some sources are cleaner than others but ALL have some negative impact on the environment.


----------

